# What belts for grizzly 4003?



## ridgeway (Apr 22, 2014)

My belts are looking pretty worn and would like to replace them.  Can anyone recommend a good high quality belt for this lathe?  What size will I need?


----------



## coolidge (Apr 22, 2014)

Go to Harbor Freight buy two of the link belts. I posted a video of the ones I just installed a couple posts down from yours. Alternatively you can get cogged made in the USA belts from Napa auto parts they stock this size belt. Just give them the belt number they will cross reference it. I have the Napa belts however and just replaced them with the link belts, the link belts run smoother with less vibration.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 22, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Go to Harbor Freight buy two of the link belts.



Just an FYI for others who might be leary about the green link belts sold at Harbor Freight. They are Accu-Link brand made by Jason Industrial which are made in the USA. Many people don't realize that there are items sold by HF that are made in the USA.

I use Fenner Power Twist link belts on my lathe, air compressor, & bandsaw but I doubt there would be much if any at all significant difference in performance between the Power Twist & Accu-Link belts. Accu-Link belts are cheaper at HF than the Power Twist belts, only downside is that HF only sells one size (1/2"/4L).


----------



## coolidge (Apr 22, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Just an FYI for others who might be leary about the green link belts sold at Harbor Freight. They are Accu-Link brand made by Jason Industrial which are made in the USA. Many people don't realize that there are items sold by HF that are made in the USA.
> 
> I use Fenner Power Twist link belts on my lathe, air compressor, & bandsaw but I doubt there would be much if any at all significant difference in performance between the Power Twist & Accu-Link belts. Accu-Link belts are cheaper at HF than the Power Twist belts, only downside is that HF only sells one size (1/2"/4L).



DZ the Accu-Link belts HF sells are actually made in EEC (European Economic Community) says so right on the package. They seem of good quality, at $24 they are more expensive than the variable cogged made in USA belts I got from Napa auto parts.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 22, 2014)

coolidge said:


> DZ the Accu-Link belts HF sells are actually made in EEC (European Economic Community) says so right on the package. They seem of good quality, at $24 they are more expensive than the variable cogged made in USA belts I got from Napa auto parts.



Thanks for the clarification. Years ago when I looked at them I could of sworn they said made in the USA. Still, not China, India, etc. I imagine link belts will always be more expensive than a good ol quality V belt, link belts can help in some cases but won't replace them. My air compressor & bandsaw don't benefit from link belts, I had extra & the belts needed replacing so why not.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm surprised your bandsaw didn't benefit, wait metal or wood? My 19" wood has some vibration I'm hoping goes away with a link belt, its not bad but could be improved.


----------



## ridgeway (Apr 22, 2014)

Guess I will have to make a trip to HF in the near future.  Their website lists one 5' belt for $25.  Will one be enough to replace both belts?  One thing I don't have is a problem with vibes so just curious if I will notice any difference with sound...


----------



## coolidge (Apr 22, 2014)

ridgeway said:


> Guess I will have to make a trip to HF in the near future.  Their website lists one 5' belt for $25.  Will one be enough to replace both belts?  One thing I don't have is a problem with vibes so just curious if I will notice any difference with sound...



No you will need 2 of the Accu-Link belts, the G4003G belts are about 32 inches in length. I found the noise was a bit less and more like a white noise vs the V belts which produced so low frequency whoop whoop whoop noise I found fatiguing. Here's a video I made earlier today.

[video=youtube;rcdhb2DKIh4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcdhb2DKIh4&amp;feature=em-upload_owner[/video]


----------



## darkzero (Apr 22, 2014)

coolidge said:


> I'm surprised your bandsaw didn't benefit, wait metal or wood? My 19" wood has some vibration I'm hoping goes away with a link belt, its not bad but could be improved.



Metal, a horizontal bandsaw. Well, it actually did improve on the belt that was on it. The belt sat on there for so long unused that it developed a "lump" (memory around the small pulley) & same with my air compressor. But comparing them to a new quality v belt I doubt there would be much difference as they don't have vibration issues.

That was on my old bandsaw though, I just got a new bandsaw last week & I don't plan on putting a link belt on it, not yet anyway.




ridgeway said:


> Guess I will have to make a trip to HF in the near future.  Their website lists one 5' belt for $25.  Will one be enough to replace both belts?  One thing I don't have is a problem with vibes so just curious if I will notice any difference with sound...



My experience is different. Many say that link belts are quieter. I think a good quality v-belt tracked & tension properly is quieter. The link belts aren't really louder, they just make a different type of noise. Nothing that even comes close to bothering me, can't really hear them anyway as they are usually covered. The machines they run make more much more noise than the belts & I can't tell unless I listen closely near the belts.


----------

